# 29g update



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

that i a killer tank setup man... how much did that all cost you ruffly


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks








roughly $1100


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

stunning. simply stunning.
What's the lighting set-up?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

acestro said:


> stunning. simply stunning.
> What's the lighting set-up?


 thanks









the light is a 165w pc. 3 55w fixtures totaling 5 blue and one 10k


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

..........................................beautiful, just damn beautiful.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is stunning


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Hareball said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow! thats alot


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks









lemmy, worth every penny. I could sit my ass on a 5 gallon bucket all day and watch everything in that tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Hareball said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...










whats in there


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > thanks
> ...


 several diffrent zoanthids, 3 types of star polyp, open brain, coraline algae growing everywhere, mushrooms, 50 blue leg hermits, 3 turbo snails, a blood shrimp and skunk shrimp.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

That is truely awesome. How hard is something like that to maintain once its all established?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Outie said:


> That is truely awesome. How hard is something like that to maintain once its all established?


 thanks








with the right equipment it's very easy..all I really do is what changes and water tests.

here is some high resolution images I shot tonight. 1200X1600 pixels.
http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/brain.JPG

http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/coraline1.JPG

http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/coraline2.JPG

http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/poly4.JPG

http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/polyp1.JPG

http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/polyp2.JPG

http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/polyp6.JPG

tank shot
http://hareball.20megsfree.com/hires/tank.JPG


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice!!!


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

What kind of crawfish/shrimp is that red/white thing?

I saw one at the store a few days ago, looked real cool.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks











> What kind of crawfish/shrimp is that red/white thing?


it's a skunk shrimp. there is also a blood shrimp but it's rarely seen due to it's bright red color.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice bob..now were's the clam???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pretty colors....









Damn Bob, that's one stunning set-up you have there: simply breath-taking


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice, a squamosa clam should be able to make it with that lighting. Or am I forgetting which clams do well with pc light?

And what is that on the right? Encrusting gorgonian?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

One word "Amazing"


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks ya'll











> very nice bob..now were's the clam???


i'm holding off on clams until the big reef is up and running. I have a twin 400w ballast coming soon and am going to grow some clams in the big fuge 



> And what is that on the right?


thats my newest and favorite piece, a Briareum stechel. it gave me a good sting when I was getting into it's spot. my hand was numb!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sh*t yea BoB!!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

NICE BOB! I might start a reef tank soon.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Your name has been permanently imprinted in my brain under the description of " most beautiful in home tank award winner"


----------

